# 6 gigs of ram on a 32 bit freebsd install



## Fozzy (Apr 10, 2009)

I will be using the binary nvidia drivers so I have to stay 32 bit.  I am getting a new computer and the price for 6 gigs is just too cheap compared to 3 gigs.  Will there be any problems?  Has anyone else set up a computer like this?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll need to recompile the kernel after install, using KERNCONF=PAE, in order to use more than 4 GB of RAM.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 10, 2009)

There will be no problems, except that you will be wasting 3GB of RAM.

You can use PAE, but IIRC that doesn't work with nvidia-driver either ...


----------



## Maledictus (Apr 10, 2009)

If I were you I would wait a little bit and get a new machine with an AMD graphics card


----------

